# LL daytona track set (newbie)



## stew22 (Jun 3, 2005)

i'm new to slot cars (ho 1:64 scale) and i'm gonna get into this new hobby of collecting cars and custumize. just wanted to know if the *life like daytona 500 track* set was a good starter track to buy? i would like to build up later with other track sections as time goes by. Or should i just start off with an afx track set? looking for a good track that will last and be able to continually upgrade without going through the hastle to try and find hard to get pieces. thanks :wave:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## stew22 (Jun 3, 2005)

thanks for the reply. can all tyco track sets connect to each other? 2-3 totally different tyco slot car sets made from different years? just curious. i read about the "tomy afx" and the older "afx" not connecting to each other except by the track adapter.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Like they have been saying, TOMY, TOMY, TOMY! Or if you want to spend the $, and have the time, MAXTRAX. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## blackroc (Mar 26, 2005)

Just a quick comment on the Tyco question. There are at least two different types of Tyco tracks. But even though I have built my track with Tyco pieces I completely agree with the comments posted earlier. Tomy is the way to go. If I were starting from a clean slate, that's what I would do.

-Marcos


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Different Sets Working Together*



> can all tyco track sets connect to each other? 2-3 totally different tyco slot car sets made from different years?


Yes, Any Tyco/Mattel HO track made from early 70's to today will fit together (except fot the set that was mounted on the wall). That could make for a colorful layout though from all the different themes Tyco/Mattel used. I, too use Tyco because I already had a bunch of it, but I do love it beacuse my cars run so smoothly on it.

Also, get yourself some of those aftermarket 6" and 15" curves.......I plan to soon.


----------



## stew22 (Jun 3, 2005)

thank you all for the replies. its greatly appriciated. i might just be leaning toward the tommy/afx. 4 way. although i do like the tyco answer of track sets being able to fit each other. but i have one more question before i decide. what about life like, do different sets connect together without worries also? i plan on buying track sets for later upgrades not single accessorie tracks(except i do want to find a criss cross intersection +)
oh, does any 1 of the 3 sets have any issues with the tabs breaking when assembling?

only reason i'm asking so many questions is that i plan on buying another house within another year that is gonna be bigger than the one i have now, so space wont be a major concern when continuing this hobby. i'm a plan ahead type of guy.
i'm really glad i found this forum. it has alot of interesting reads here and everyone seems very helpful. hopefully i wont show too much ignorance in the near future. i remember playing with slot cars when i was little with my uncles but i just knew enough to get by. they were my age now back then, when they were into the collecting slots. i want to get into modifying the cars actually but i would like to have a nice track to run them on. plus i want to race them with my kids for fun and spend some quality time.
thanks for helping out a newbie.


----------



## NHawk52 (May 16, 2005)

Stew22; 
I am running LL track presently - and wishing I hadn't! I'm one of those who made a quick purchase for a cheaper price without doing much research. If I had it to do over, I'd definitely go for the Tomy/AFX regardless of some higher costs. The greater variety of pieces becomes more and more important to you as you get deeper into the hobby. 

By the by, I tried doing some of the adapters to merge in some AFX and/or Tyco pieces, but match ups of the joints was very poor causing "steps" up or down between the pieces. 

You'd be time and money ahead to go for the AFX up front. Otherwise you'll eventually end up (like me) wishing you could trade off the LL and start over (or getting out a hacksaw and superglue to make some new pieces) :lol: . 

NHawk52


----------



## Anti-Cop (Jan 25, 2005)

I run Tyco. It's ok, but if I was to start over, I would put money into Tomy. MUCH more freedom.


----------



## stew22 (Jun 3, 2005)

i'm gunning for the afx/tomy set.  well after looking around, KB toys, walmart and my closest hobbie shop doesnt carry any electric tracks.  is there any place else i should look or do i have to depend on the internet for everything slot? i did find another track i was interested in with alot of pieces, the afx/racemasters giant raceway set. it looks good. any thoughts on this one or should i go for the small figure 8 afx track or the super coupes 12.8 trak set to just mess around with?


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Stew, that track set would be perfect......and those Racemaster's cars are NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## NHawk52 (May 16, 2005)

stew22 said:


> ...any thoughts on this one or should i go for the small figure 8 afx track or the super coupes 12.8 trak set to just mess around with?


Go for the biggest set with the greatest variety of pieces you can comfortably afford to start with. Starting with a small set and adding on piece-by-piece will end up costing twice as much.


----------



## bigun624 (May 11, 2005)

I have 2 super international sets for 149.95 ea you cant go wrong each set comes with 4 cars. Best way to go in my books.


----------



## stew22 (Jun 3, 2005)

so far, i can get the giant raceway or the 4 way afx/tomy tracks for $118 each. :thumbsup: that seems to be the best deal so far. the international for $126 shipped.


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

I'd go with the International set, as I will be very soon.


----------



## stew22 (Jun 3, 2005)

i'm leaning towards the 4 way. i dont like indy cars that much. i'm only gonna set up the trak for 2 way racing anyway. gonna use both terminal traks for it, to power each track individually.


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

You can always turn around & sell the cars if you don't want them, providing you have other cars to run.


----------



## stew22 (Jun 3, 2005)

i dont have any to start with but i plan on ordering a xtraction car, a t jet 500, srt and a tyco style cars when i buy the track. i'm new to it all and i want to start on a good foot. like to see what style of car is better than the other rather than just reading about them. just want to see for myself. i'm still planning on buying a casting kit also and i need some different type chassis to start off with.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

AfxToo said:


> The need for speed must be satisfied.


And how!!!


----------



## stew22 (Jun 3, 2005)

AfxToo said:


> No matter what you get you'll probably be searching for some more 15" straights and 15" turns before long. Maybe even a few of those 18" aftermarket turns. The need for speed must be satisfied.


i did think about that when i was searching around. i might get a squeeze track or criss cross tracks to make it more interesting and a couple straights. the space i'm working with is small. 3' x 6' 1/2. so i have to think about that for the time being. i'm not out to make some huge pro type track. not yet anyway


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Are you making a "door track"?


----------



## stew22 (Jun 3, 2005)

i'm just gonna make the size i have to work with in my hobby room using plywood. cant make it any bigger or i'll have to move other stuff i work on out just to make space. gonna use 2- 3x3 sections and mount them flush together with release latches so i can break it down easily if i have to. i dont own a huge house(not yet) i own a small 3 bedroom rancher. so as you can see why i'm just gonna run 2 tracks instead of 4.


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

A door is pretty cheap, about 20 bucks for a 36' X 80", just might work well for you. Check it out, you can also use the hinges.


----------



## stew22 (Jun 3, 2005)

as a matter of fact, i can't even do that 3'. can only go 26". so i have to build a track real narrow. might just have to do an oval shape track. but i'm sure i can come up with something interesting.......hmmmmm...... i could make a sky line type design. the bottom track to end at a spiral upward, have a straight but short and then spiral back down to meet the track on the bottom...... hmmm..... :devil:


----------



## NHawk52 (May 16, 2005)

I can really sympathize with you on the space restrictions! 78" x 26" is going to be extremely confining. I'm finding that the 80" x 36" allowed in my dining room is feeling smaller and smaller all the time. 

A couple concepts that I've come across past might be an available option for you now or in the future, dependent on your specific conditions:
1. Some have suspended larger boarded tracks from the ceiling on a pulley system so that it can be lowered for use, then raised to reclaim the space for other activities.
2. Some have hinged their larger boarded tracks to the wall so that it can be folded up out of the way when not in use.

Sadly, neither option was do-able for me in my apartment's restrictions, but they may work for you... ??

NHawk


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## stew22 (Jun 3, 2005)

THANK YOU !!!! thats a big help on the trak layouts. :dude: been wondering what kind of layout ideas i could do, i just figured i'll see when i get everything. is the diagrams shown still do-able with just the 4 way slit track or do i need more straights? thank you guys for the ideas. :wave:


----------



## Anti-Cop (Jan 25, 2005)

you'd be surprised what you can fit on small surface. I have a 3.5' x 6' track (only a 2 laner) that my son and I put 40' of track on and it's quite fun. 

Now, 26" is defintley going to be narrow, but can do quite a bit as you've seen from AfxToo. I will take a jab at the size to come up with something, but I like what has been designed already.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

AfxToo,

Some nice layout options! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## stew22 (Jun 3, 2005)

i think i might end up doing the first layout that AFxToo did so i can add a little bit of scenery. gonna go to toys-r-us today to see what they have before i order. i'm gonna get the "super international". AFxToo is one hell of a convincer. :thumbsup: anybody want the indy cars?


----------



## Anti-Cop (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm sure you'll find plenty of people interested in the cars. You mentioned wanting to try different chassis? PM me your address and I will supply you with an X-Traction and a Tjet so you can see what type you prefer out of those. I love the X-Tractions personally. 

I'm not a fan of the magnet racers, or I'd send you a few of those as well.


----------



## stew22 (Jun 3, 2005)

PM sent. thanks


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## stew22 (Jun 3, 2005)

so your saying, if i wanted to put a 57 chevy body on the indy style chasis, it would be no problem? 

thanks, you have been a huge help on my decision making and understanding of the slot car hobby. i cant wait to get started. although my wife isn't to thrilled with me taking on a new hobby but she'll live.


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Ah, the wife factor. Just go out and buy her sumpin purdy, should help.


----------



## Anti-Cop (Jan 25, 2005)

when I got my 1/32 track a lil while ago, I cooled the wife factor by buying her a Mini Coop to race on it. Seemed to work.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## stew22 (Jun 3, 2005)

well, i *purchased* the set. should see it by the middle of next week. :dude: toys-r-us sucks and so does the only hobby shop around here, it does have a few cars and a LL set. had to purchase online but thats ok. *now bring on the cars !!!!* :tongue:


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

stew22 said:


> toys-r-us sucks and so does the only hobby shop around here,



I just ran into the guy who had a hobby store near me, he closed about 5 yrs ago...Ebay'er now, seems like everybody's closing & going online. Much cheaper way to do bus. out here.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## stew22 (Jun 3, 2005)

thanks man. your the best !!


----------



## stew22 (Jun 3, 2005)

gonna start making room for it this weekend.


----------

